# Language!



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't even know if this has something to do with this forum but I'll give it a shot. I'm having my summer vacation and I'm pretty much waste my time lying on my bed or surfing the net. So I asked my self, "why not learn a new language?". Could you guys suggest a language that I could easily adapt to? And if you're good enough, be my tutor. Please. 

I could pay you or something if only I have the money but I'm broke. So please! Thanks!


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Sanskrit


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@TheEpicPolymath I'm gonna research a bit. But are you willing to be my tutor for free? haha


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

What's your native language? 

Learn something similar to it. It'll maximise your potential in that short time frame.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Check out LingQ, you can really learn a lot if you put the effort in. 

Learn Languages Online | LingQ


----------



## adultchildofalieninvaders (Aug 29, 2014)

HAL said:


> What's your native language?
> 
> Learn something similar to it. It'll maximise your potential in that short time frame.


Yup. Spanish or Italian (Romantic) or Swedish (North Germanic) are worth looking into, all are reasonably easy to pick up in a limited time period and are related to English. I'd also suggest Norwegian, except they have the whole nynorsk/bokmål confusion and that's rather like learning two related languages at the same time.


----------



## adultchildofalieninvaders (Aug 29, 2014)

OK, I checked OP's profile info-- Philippines. So you speak tagalog and English? I'd definitely say Spanish then!


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@adultchildofalieninvaders I was actually thinking of that too! Our language borrowed some words from the spanish making it easier to learn.

Now, would somebody with a good heart help me out? Thanks!


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

Japanese.

Despite the need to learn 3 different alphabets, you don't have to worry about gender agreement, verb tense is easy, if you can pronounce the word you can spell it, grammar isn't too bad, and it's not that tough. And two of the alphabets are the same, just written differently; that, and even native Japanese speakers don't know all their kanji. Vocab may be the hardest part because unlike Romantic languages (Spanish, Italian, French, etc.), the word for hospital looks nothing like the English word for hospital. And that will be the case for most of the words you see.

I heard from a friend that Korean was pretty easy to learn too.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I used to really like Swedish - it's not difficult and it's a beautiful language. Studied it for four years and I've forgotten a lot, should start again.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Royolis I did have some Nihonggo lessons from schools. But I wasn't paying much attention to that class though. (regrets) @draculaoverlord Was actually interested in this language at some point. I've read the Millennium Trilogy (a.k.a. the girl with the dragon tattoo) and that made me want to learn it. Herr and Froken are the only terms I know haha


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

It's very easy (compared to German, blew my mind) and although not exactly most useful you could learn it's something quite different and is spoken almost everywhere in the Scandinavian area. It's even the official language of my home country (Finland, not considered Scandinavia but often associated with it) and everyone here has to study it. Irregular verbs and nouns are a pain but on the other hand, they're found in almost any language.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@draculaoverlord you won't mind acting as my tutor then? haha


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Zeke said:


> @draculaoverlord you won't mind acting as my tutor then? haha


I've forgotten a lot but would be happy to help as long as it doesn't get too advanced!


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

oh. for a second, I thought you're a native speaker. I'll try searching stuff up but I'm gonna start from scratch. Might as well expect to be bombarded with loads of questions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Romanian. I'll be your tutor haha


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

@Zeke hahah, I'm native in Finnish which is the most useless language in the world but no problem, with four years of studying I should be able to help for pretty long (plus I'm starting to continue it soon by self-studying anyway)


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Rala oohhh.

damn I have to weigh things out now. Will it be hard to learn these two languages at the same time? Are their roots too far from each other to show any resemblance?


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Zeke said:


> @Rala oohhh.
> 
> damn I have to weigh things out now. Will it be hard to learn these two languages at the same time? Are their roots too far from each other to show any resemblance?


What other language do you wanna learn?


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

You should really learn Swedish! It's the easiest language I've ever seen, even the verb är (to be) is regular. 

If you're interested in learning Dutch, I can be your tutor, but Dutch is quite hard and not really useful. It's only spoken in the Netherlands, Belgium, the Dutch Antilles and Suriname.


----------

